# Huron river steel



## k17evans (Feb 6, 2013)

Caught this little beauty testing my new centerpin. smashed a pink 10mm bead in flatrock only fish in 7 hours fromy the walk bridge all the way to labo park


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

k17evans said:


> Caught this little beauty testing my new centerpin. smashed a pink 10mm bead in flatrock only fish in 7 hours fromy the walk bridge all the way to labo park


That is a great day on the Huron! Congratulations!


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice catch. What rod is that? Shimano clarus?Looks like my setup.


----------



## k17evans (Feb 6, 2013)

murdermittenkid said:


> Nice catch. What rod is that? Shimano clarus?Looks like my setup.


It's a 13 foot 2 piece stream side float rod ! I love it couldn't be happier with it


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Were you in a boat or walking the bank/wading? Just curious.


----------



## k17evans (Feb 6, 2013)

jd4223 said:


> Were you in a boat or walking the bank/wading? Just curious.


Wadding around. no boat untilI by one before the spring run


----------



## Krayman (May 28, 2013)

Yeeye! Nice catch


----------



## k17evans (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank your 


Krayman said:


> Yeeye! Nice catch


 thank you !


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Way to go nice to see something come from there. I wish we could get more in that river. I went one time on a boat with a guy they call jiggin Mike and when you get down stream it is really a nice day on the water. I'm like everyone else hoping for a miracle by the dam..


----------



## k17evans (Feb 6, 2013)

True t


roger15055 said:


> Way to go nice to see something come from there. I wish we could get more in that river. I went one time on a boat with a guy they call jiggin Mike and when you get down stream it is really a nice day on the water. I'm like everyone else hoping for a miracle by the dam..


true that! I'm getting a boat so I can get to better spots an any river !


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Actually wish there was a guide for the Huron I would go in a minute. Just to hard to get up north all the time with everything else in life happening. And would be great to learn more. That jiggin Mike was a wealth of knowledge but I ran over my phone and they could not pull my numbers out so I lost his number!! So at least I have that going for me which is nice!! Lol Steelheaders are tight lipped I remember when I got back into handling for walleyes and ran into Mark Schallers father at the launch and he was such a help he even gave me a lure and said follow us!!! He was a cool man!!!!


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm curious. Does anybody wade at the foot bridge? I hear it's not allowed yet seen 1 guy do it towards evening end of summer this year. Never seen DNR to ask them. Don't want to be that guy who gets the 1st ticket doing it the first time out.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

roger15055 said:


> Actually wish there was a guide for the Huron I would go in a minute. Just to hard to get up north all the time with everything else in life happening. And would be great to learn more. That jiggin Mike was a wealth of knowledge but I ran over my phone and they could not pull my numbers out so I lost his number!! So at least I have that going for me which is nice!! Lol Steelheaders are tight lipped I remember when I got back into handling for walleyes and ran into Mark Schallers father at the launch and he was such a help he even gave me a lure and said follow us!!! He was a cool man!!!!


Yeah that was just like my Dad, giving out my lures. lol


----------



## Townes (May 1, 2011)

Mike knows his stuff. He got me addicted to steelhead.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

roger15055 said:


> Actually wish there was a guide for the Huron I would go in a minute. Just to hard to get up north all the time with everything else in life happening. And would be great to learn more. That jiggin Mike was a wealth of knowledge but I ran over my phone and they could not pull my numbers out so I lost his number!! So at least I have that going for me which is nice!! Lol Steelheaders are tight lipped I remember when I got back into handling for walleyes and ran into Mark Schallers father at the launch and he was such a help he even gave me a lure and said follow us!!! He was a cool man!!!!


http://schultzoutfitters.com/

J-


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Schultz doesn't guide on the Huron River down by FlatRock does he? I thought he was guiding up around Ypsi and further up the Huron. He might go as far south to Belleville maybe,,,not sure.


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

Those guys fish the entire Huron river, and know the river really well .


----------



## OhioTopCat (Nov 25, 2015)

I was on the river yesterday. Lots of ice. Still some fishable open water. Look out for the shelf ice along the shore. I had one nice fish on a jig/waxworm combo. Lost it when I couldn't keep it away from the ice and my line eventually was cut.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update!! Sorry to hear you lost the fish but having said that is was fun while it lasted. It's always a rush when you know you have a solid hook up.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Schultz will guide from where the Huron trickles out of the ground to where it flows into Lake Erie.

J-


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Jjc155 - I would say you settled that one Have you ever used them? I would really like to go with someone who knows what there doing so that I can learn .


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

roger15055 said:


> Jjc155 - I would say you settled that one Have you ever used them? I would really like to go with someone who knows what there doing so that I can learn .


Shultzy is your guy


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

roger15055 said:


> Jjc155 - I would say you settled that one Have you ever used them? I would really like to go with someone who knows what there doing so that I can learn .


Mike and his entire crew are great guys. I'e fished with Mike and James several times in the past (on the huron and elsewhere). I wouldnt hesitate to send anyone their way.

J-


----------



## g.giovengo (Mar 10, 2015)

Havent been able to get out this year. Was wondering if any one has any advice for shore fishing the huron east of the telegraph bridge.


----------



## gotoith (Sep 25, 2005)

You can fish below the boat launch in town if you have waders. There are fish to be had in this stretch, especially in l the spring. Generally, this is a poor river to wade so be careful.

I'd recommend you go farther down in Rockwood.


----------



## gotoith (Sep 25, 2005)

g.giovengo said:


> Havent been able to get out this year. Was wondering if any one has any advice for shore fishing the huron east of the telegraph bridge.





gotoith said:


> You can fish below the boat launch in town if you have waders. There are fish to be had in this stretch, especially in the spring. Generally, this is a poor river to wade so be careful.
> 
> I'd recommend you go farther down in Rockwood.


----------



## g.giovengo (Mar 10, 2015)

I was thinking of trying to find a spot out near westburn golf course. Any advise would be appreciated?


----------



## gotoith (Sep 25, 2005)

9Every road spot below the dam is worth hitting including a road spot below the golf course. I used to fish at Labo park in rockwood with some results

As you know it is a big river and it is sparsely filled with a few steelhead. You have to fish and fish and fish and fish to catch em. If you hit every road spot in a day, you have covered several good holes and other water. That is the best you can do on this river from shore. Take a run and gun approach.

I fish the huron in a boat and have reached a point where I get bites most of the time. This is possible from shore, too. I got sick of running and gunning so I bought a boat.

Lastly, if you are not limited by time and only shore fish, I would recommend you make a few trips to ohio - vermillion and rocky. Much better shore fishing in these rivers on a bad day than the huron. The downside is the river flow and ice. The huron still fishes long after ice has formed on these rivers. I say this because I fish the huron when there is no time to go elsewhere. I assume I will not catch fish and when I do I am happy. It is my 'no expectation' river.


----------



## g.giovengo (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks appreciate it.


----------

